# extra tall stilts



## McDusty

Does anyone make stilts that go over 40"? I want need some taller ones for a job.


----------



## Mudstar

forward through the video to 6:30 min. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

You can take two pair of stiltis, cut the foot off one set and the top off the other. put them together and you can make a pair of 80" stiltls out of the two pair. There a two crews here that use em just that way, I just don't want to fall from that high up.

In other words, where you are used to unsrewing the bolt to let them out is actully the top part of the second section which has the same tubes under them. Hard to explain with a keyboard, but if you think about it, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Checkers

That dude in the video is doing what I've always heard to do. Just strap one pair to another.


----------



## Tim0282

I don't think I am going to strap two together to do what that guy does! Wow!! :no:


----------



## grid ninja

www.allstilts.com


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I just strapped a pair of sky walkers on to my old pair of stilts in my garage one hour ago,the next fun part will be seeing the expression on my labourers face on Monday morning when he goes to load the tools in the truck,then the next fun thing will be watching him sand out a 16 foot high garage with them strapped to his legs
Man it's fun being a mean Boss
Can't wait till Monday


----------



## Muddauber

2buckcanuck said:


> I just strapped a pair of sky walkers on to my old pair of stilts in my garage one hour ago,the next fun part will be seeing the expression on my labourers face on Monday morning when he goes to load the tools in the truck,then the next fun thing will be watching him sand out a 16 foot high garage with them strapped to his legs
> Man it's fun being a mean Boss
> Can't wait till Monday


Check to make sure your workers comp is paid up first.:whistling2:


----------



## proficient Mudder

I have seen stilts modified by using the tubes out of an aluminum stretch board . The board tubes slide right over the existing stilt tubes and these make a gigantic set of stilts that will save alot of Drywall finishing time, but maybe a shorter life span for the employee.

Bill


----------



## Tim0282

proficient Mudder said:


> I have seen stilts modified by using the tubes out of an aluminum stretch board . The board tubes slide right over the existing stilt tubes and these make a gigantic set of stilts that will save alot of Drywall finishing time, but maybe a shorter life span for the employee.
> 
> Bill


Maybe fitting.... You are talking tubes from a stretcher??? Scaffolding is a pain to work with, buit I don't think I wanna do the stilt modifications. a Call me chicken if you want.


----------



## ALLSTILTS

*tall drywall stilts*

http://www.allstilts.com/48-64drywallstilts


----------



## Tim0282

48" to 64" Wow!! And they look very well built! Hmmmm..... Now these are tempting to the point I have to order a set. :thumbup:


----------



## Orygun

Hey Nathan, You might want to spellcheck and bump up the font size on that disclaimer.
SAFETY FIRST Gentleman, is not right after profit. You can't enjoy a few extra$$ from a hospital bed.
Saw a guy hauled away in an ambulance after falling with his stilts on. Never walked right again. Yea, I know a lot of us have used them for years with no falls but GEEZ ain't 40" enough?

Just my $.02


----------



## Tim0282

I can reach an 11' ceiling with the 40's. Higher than that seems wise to get a scaffold out. Never tried making money from a hospital bed... Surprised those stilts aren't----> :ban:


----------



## Mudstar

grid ninja said:


> www.allstilts.com


Might get more height but when you jump you'll only have a split second to complete the task in hand. I'll stick with strapping the second pair to the first


----------



## Tim0282

These aren't the jumping stilts. These look just like Dura Stilts. They look very well built. I'm just a little too scared to extend these guys out to 64"!!


----------



## Mudstar

now I see the ones you talking I never completed reading the thread

:notworthy:


----------



## Tim0282

:cowboy:


----------



## ALLSTILTS

*Tall drywall stilts*

try these then http://www.allstilts.com/36-48drywallstilts


----------



## Tim0282

They look like they are really good stilts. I would have to muster up the courage to do the 48-64" stilts. That would be reaching a 12' ceiling for me. I guess that's not so bad. With them down at the 48", I could easily reach an 11' ceiling. Most of our garages are 10'6" and I can reach them off of my 24-40". 
Can you hear me trying to talk myself into buying them? It might be working.


----------



## McDusty

Tim0282 said:


> They look like they are really good stilts. I would have to muster up the courage to do the 48-64" stilts. That would be reaching a 12' ceiling for me. I guess that's not so bad. With them down at the 48", I could easily reach an 11' ceiling. Most of our garages are 10'6" and I can reach them off of my 24-40".
> Can you hear me trying to talk myself into buying them? It might be working.



I can just barely reach 10.5' with my 40" stilts, i do it, but it's hard on my back. I have a large job coming with a 12' ceiling so i need some bigger ones. Standing on a rolling baker-scaffold feels more un-safe to me. I hate those things.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

2buckcanuck said:


> I just strapped a pair of sky walkers on to my old pair of stilts in my garage one hour ago,the next fun part will be seeing the expression on my labourers face on Monday morning when he goes to load the tools in the truck,then the next fun thing will be watching him sand out a 16 foot high garage with them strapped to his legs
> Man it's fun being a mean Boss
> Can't wait till Monday


thought I was being mean to him,but he was like "COOL" walked around the yard in them,wants to use them on job
he took all the fun out of it
see if i can load pics later


----------



## pinnacledrywall

*Tall stilts*

I bought a pair from an Ames dealer from Chicago. He gets them from aanada and sells for $600 a pair. They come in handy and I can reach up to a 14 ft ceiling. Honestly, they are as easy to walk on as standard stilts. In my opinion you are less likely to fall on these since you will usually only fall just once lol. I tend to walk with less care on normal stilts than on these thus I am more likely to bust my ass on standard stilts.


----------



## D's

I received mine a few days ago, bought through allstilts.com($289) and they were delivered from China in about three weeks. These things are scary tall and only have the two settings with no in between. Have yet to try them out but have a school with 12' ceilings coming up so figured now would be the time. I'll keep yall posted... if I survive!

D'S


----------



## D's

My daredevil labourer was the first to try them out fully extended and spent the afternoon spotting screws on a 12' ceiling. He said they were way faster than working off a baker but tired him out quickly and felt unbalanced - perhaps because you have to concentrate to stay on top of them. We'll have a better idea once the job is done, but so far they're doing what they're intended for.

D'S


----------



## D's

They've taken some getting used to and adjusting, much quicker for 12' ceilings but you can't spend more than a couple hours on them without taking a break. The springs seam a little weak too. All in all happy with them.
The stilts were packaged with dual arms and extra parts but I can't understand how that could work since both have full calf cuffs. How would you get your leg in them! Anyone else have a pair? Are these just extra parts or are they intended to be dual arm stilts?

Thanks,
D'S


----------



## dawn2010

It is too high more than 40". But can do it from factory.


----------



## D's

Apparently this is how my stilts are supposed to look - I don't know how he gets in and out of them since the metal cuff is on both sides of the leg.


----------



## ALLSTILTS

I can have them made up to 100 inches. I had a tree trimming company that wanted them for prunning. although i wouldnt try them


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

D's said:


> Apparently this is how my stilts are supposed to look - I don't know how he gets in and out of them since the metal cuff is on both sides of the leg.
> 
> View attachment 458


 I wear the S2-mags,, there are double legged stilts, like those in your pic. No harder to get in and out of, and actually there is alot less strain on your leg with the double cuff.


----------



## Tim0282

I have stilts just like you are talkiing Capt. The difference is ours have a hinge in the part that goes around your leg. These don't! Note the picture. Crazy!


----------



## JustMe

ALLSTILTS said:


> I can have them made up to 100 inches. I had a tree trimming company that wanted them for prunning. although i wouldnt try them


Branches all over the place, sloping ground, holes in the ground, roots sticking out, ......... . I wouldn't sell to them, either. They sound a bit insane.

I had a tree company for a time. We used power pole saws and pneumatic pruners when things got a little higher up and tougher to prune. Try selling them some of those, instead.


----------



## Tim0282

That would be absolutely crazy to wear them outside trimming trees!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> I have stilts just like you are talkiing Capt. The difference is ours have a hinge in the part that goes around your leg. These don't! Note the picture. Crazy!


 I hear ya. Ours have strings in the back (the back is not soild) and like you say hinges on the front. I can't really tell from that pic, but if its two regular cuffs, their won't be any differance,,, would there???


----------



## Tim0282

If they are two solid cuffs, how would you get your foot and leg in there? Maybe there is enough room to slide in there.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> If they are two solid cuffs, how would you get your foot and leg in there? Maybe there is enough room to slide in there.


 I see your point there,,,, I hadn't thought about that,,,, might be a problem for sure.


----------



## Tim0282

Might not be. But after walking on stilts for more than forty years, my calves are kinda large....


----------



## D's

Are these the one you're talking about Capt.? If so that's the leg band my stilts should have come with because they're useless as is.


----------



## SlimPickins

McDusty said:


> I can just barely reach 10.5' with my 40" stilts, i do it, but it's hard on my back. I have a large job coming with a 12' ceiling so i need some bigger ones. Standing on a rolling baker-scaffold feels more un-safe to me. I hate those things.


You think standing on a baker is less safe than walking around on 60" stilts?  I'd rather have one stage of regular scaffold set up in every room than do either of those choices for a big job.


----------



## McDusty

SlimPickins said:


> You think standing on a baker is less safe than walking around on 60" stilts?  I'd rather have one stage of regular scaffold set up in every room than do either of those choices for a big job.



That's brings up the fact that you would have to get off your stilts to switch rooms anyway. i'd like to see someone try and get through a doorway jacked up to 60". But I still think it's my next purchase. If i get another job where it's a big 12" ceiling, i'm going to pissed if i don't have them.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

D's said:


> Are these the one you're talking about Capt.? If so that's the leg band my stilts should have come with because they're useless as is.


 Yep, thats them,, but I have the "high-jackers" the 40"


----------



## screwyardwork

my old boss would strap the old shu-jaxs together.his feet were over 6'off the floor.


----------



## moore

dura stilts. that high up you need the best. don't take a chance on something cheaper.


----------



## Arey85

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can take two pair of stiltis, cut the foot off one set and the top off the other. put them together and you can make a pair of 80" stiltls out of the two pair. There a two crews here that use em just that way, I just don't want to fall from that high up.
> 
> In other words, where you are used to unsrewing the bolt to let them out is actully the top part of the second section which has the same tubes under them. Hard to explain with a keyboard, but if you think about it, you'll figure it out.


After reading your post Capt, I had to try it. Unfortunately, I only got to sand about a sheets worth of screws before I got too nervous. I think I need to practice taping with them at a lower setting and work my way up. 

The other thing is that I used my partners stilts from like 20 years ago and he has small feet so his foot plate is too far forward for me and the screws are rusted in place. My center of balance was way to far forward. Next step is buying some sur mag foot plates (with the high backs) and give them a try then.


----------



## smisner50s

Arey85 said:


> After reading your post Capt, I had to try it. Unfortunately, I only got to sand about a sheets worth of screws before I got too nervous. I think I need to practice taping with them at a lower setting and work my way up.
> 
> The other thing is that I used my partners stilts from like 20 years ago and he has small feet so his foot plate is too far forward for me and the screws are rusted in place. My center of balance was way to far forward. Next step is buying some sur mag foot plates (with the high backs) and give them a try then.


 sweet pic nice work...damn your high.....do you ever put the adaptor plate on the sander and run the joist or 360 paper instead of the porter cable paper .


----------



## Arey85

smisner50s said:


> sweet pic nice work...damn your high.....do you ever put the adaptor plate on the sander and run the joist or 360 paper instead of the porter cable paper .


Thanks, 
I have never used the papers you mentioned but actually the day I took the pic I bought an adaptor and a box of norton papers to try out. I havent used them yet, but I showed them to a buddy of mine and he said that particular brand doesnt stay attached very long. I did get a 360 catalog a week or so ago and was interested in the flex pole sander. In your opinion which of the two brands do you prefer? Because lately my porter cable pads have been messing up my work. I can see swirls in my beads and they take too much off my 3 ways. Ive actually wanted to switch for a while but I have soo many boxes of PC's that I didn't want to waste them. Lately ive been hitting the butchered areas with a sponge after I do a walk through.


----------



## smisner50s

Arey85 said:


> Thanks,
> I have never used the papers you mentioned but actually the day I took the pic I bought an adaptor and a box of norton papers to try out. I havent used them yet, but I showed them to a buddy of mine and he said that particular brand doesnt stay attached very long. I did get a 360 catalog a week or so ago and was interested in the flex pole sander. In your opinion which of the two brands do you prefer? Because lately my porter cable pads have been messing up my work. I can see swirls in my beads and they take too much off my 3 ways. Ive actually wanted to switch for a while but I have soo many boxes of PC's that I didn't want to waste them. Lately ive been hitting the butchered areas with a sponge after I do a walk through.


 i use radius 360 paper 220 for walls 0r 150 and 100 or 80 on lids to be textured ...the porter cable paper are wicked and can dig in to much to a good finish job and make it bad ....once you try the 260 paper and adapter pad 220 ...your walls will be supper smooth no sanding scratches and they feel more like poillished rather than sanded.


----------



## Arey85

I appreciate the help. Im going to pick up a box of 360 and compare it to the ones I just bought and hopefully one of them will treat my hard work a little more graceful.


----------



## moore

Arey85 said:


> After reading your post Capt, I had to try it. Unfortunately, I only got to sand about a sheets worth of screws before I got too nervous. I think I need to practice taping with them at a lower setting and work my way up.
> 
> The other thing is that I used my partners stilts from like 20 years ago and he has small feet so his foot plate is too far forward for me and the screws are rusted in place. My center of balance was way to far forward. Next step is buying some sur mag foot plates (with the high backs) and give them a try then.


that's just stupid. the scaffold's right there. how much time are you saving by trying to keep your balance ? I'm 43, been walking stilts since the age of 9.
use the scaffold . your back will thank you. no one can work with a torn or pulled muscle . Can't make much $$$$ laid up!


----------



## D's

That's an excellent example of when to use what. Vaults do take so much extra time to complete I'd be curious to know how everyone else tackles them. I've settled on using whatever is in use for the the rest of the house... ex. bazooka, supertaper, or Apla,and hand tools, and just getting the labourer to assist moving the scaf around while doing other things off the floor. It's awkward but that's why vaults over 10' are extra. Those tall stilts are danger pay for sure and only worth busting out for straight up 10-12' ceilings.


----------



## Arey85

moore said:


> that's just stupid. the scaffold's right there. how much time are you saving by trying to keep your balance ? I'm 43, been walking stilts since the age of 9.
> use the scaffold . your back will thank you. no one can work with a torn or pulled muscle . Can't make much $$$$ laid up!


I agree, they are stupid. However I feel a lot safer on stilts than I do on staging. Ive never fallen on stilts but I have fallen on scaffolding. The stupid things push out from under you while your pushing mud on the wall. The higher you go, the shakier they are. I hate them. But with the big stilts I would only use them where I feel I have to. Trust me, Ive used them twice, and Im nervous on them, I dont want to be on them any longer than I have to. But For the right job I will. I didnt so much need them in this particular job the pic was taken, thats just where I made them and wanted to try them. I will say this, every precaution has to be taken care of when using them. I completely clean the area im working in, no cords, empty buckets, nothing. But seriously they are stupid and Ill be the first to admit it *IF* I ever fall.


----------



## jmr

Arey85 said:


> After reading your post Capt, I had to try it. Unfortunately, I only got to sand about a sheets worth of screws before I got too nervous. I think I need to practice taping with them at a lower setting and work my way up.
> 
> The other thing is that I used my partners stilts from like 20 years ago and he has small feet so his foot plate is too far forward for me and the screws are rusted in place. My center of balance was way to far forward. Next step is buying some sur mag foot plates (with the high backs) and give them a try then.


nice! pretty brave bro.. i hear ya on the scaffold thing as well. scaffold can be freaky as ****.


----------



## boco

jmr said:


> nice! pretty brave bro.. i hear ya on the scaffold thing as well. scaffold can be freaky as ****.


 Evenmore so when you dont have enough cross braces and catwalks:whistling2:


----------



## moore

scaffold is safer that high up. just use your head when your up there.:blink:


----------

